# Messerschmitt Me163



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have *never* seen before pic 1 and 3 in any publication. T-2-500

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## stan reid (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, interesting. I think I recall that the Brits test flew one but didn't know about us. Surprised that it still has the German markings.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2014)

Great shots.


----------



## stona (Dec 16, 2014)

Oddly enough I've seen 1 and 3 somewhere, but don't recall number 2  I've never seen them in this resolution so thanks for posting them.

There were no powered flights. The Me 163 was towed behind a B-29 and released at altitude for gliding flight. There were many problems and even with Lippisch present nobody seems to have known how all the systems worked, particularly the undercarriage.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2014)

These photos were taken during the tests at Muroc during spring of 1946...

I used to have a few photos somewhere that showed both the tow cable and a communications cable attached.


----------



## stona (Dec 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> These photos were taken during the tests at Muroc during spring of 1946...



Had they replaced the wings by then? I can't remember.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

did they remove the engine and replace it with ballist? or did they have enough of those engines laying around risking it in a crash didnt worry them?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't know about the 2nd photo, but the first and third photo were taken at Edwards (Muroc). You could see the mountains in the background, especially in the 3rd picture.

Found this info from another fourm...

_"Post-War research was carried out by the USA
Britain, France and the USSR.
United States: tested in 1946 towed by B-29 for unpowered flight. Powered test were planned, but not carried out due to the delamination of the 163s wings.
Aircraft was stored until 1954 and later trasferred to the Smithsonian, were it is on display today.

Britain: Tested the Me 163 in unpowered and
powered flight with the assistance of German technicians. The Me 163 Reached 32,000ft in 2 1/2 minutes what a ride!...

France: Tested in unpowered flight its unknown if any powered flights were carried out.

USSR: The Russians captured a number of 163s
at the Junkers plant plus some trainer models
After the war, unpowered tests were conducted its unknown if any powered test took place.
The supply of T-Stoff and C-Stoff were limited, and if the fuel was available it wasn't enough to use for testing, the fuel was unstable and dangerous, this was a problem all the Allies faced. 

Delamination:
Splitting, pealing of layers of the Me 163s wooden wings, this would make the aircraft 
dangerous to fly."_

Me 163 Komet Jet Fighter | World War II Database

Also thought this was interesting as we have discussed the Komet's combat record on many occasions..

2 Oct 1941 The third Messerschmitt Me 163A rocket-powered prototype aircraft, piloted by Heini Dittmar, achieved an unofficial world speed record of 623.85 mph. 

13 May 1944 Major Wolfgang Späte, in a Me 163 jet aircraft launched from Bad Zwischenahn in northern Germany, pursued two USAAF P-47 fighters. Mechanical problems with the aircraft cause Späte to eventually lose contact with the US fighters. 

29 Jul 1944 A Me 163 jet fighter attempted to disrupt a B-17 raid on Mersburg, Germany but was instead pursued by Captain Arthur Jeffrey in a P-38 fighter. Jeffrey chased the Me 163 jet fighter to a very low altitude and confidently reported a victory, but post war records indicated that there was no Me 163 lost on this particular date. 

7 Oct 1944 1st Lieutenant Elmer Taylor and 1st Lieutenant Willard Erfkamp of USAAF 364th Fighter Group, flying P-51 fighters, together shot down the German Me 163 rocket fighter piloted by Husser; Husser would survive the subsequent crash landing. 

2 Nov 1944 About 12 Me 163 rocket fighters of German Jagdgeschwader 400 fighter wing intercepted a group of US bombers escorted by P-51 fighters east of Leipzig, Germany. The Germans shot down two bombers, while the American fighters shot down four Me 163 rocket fighters; the four German pilots shot down were Oberfeldwebel Horst Rolly, Oberfeldwebel Herbert Straznicky, Oberfeldwebel Gunther Andreas, and Jacob Bollenrath (rank unknown). Bollenrath's fighter would be the final Me 163 downing by a P-51 fighter.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2014)

From what I understand, is that only glide tests was conducted. Dr. Lippisch discovered the delamination in the wings, so they were replaced by wings from the Me163 airframe of FE495 (which was thought to have been scrapped at Wright Field in 1950) and cancelled the planned power tests.

There were a number of problems during the testing, which largely revolved around the landing skid/dolly arrangement. I recall reading that the controls were also troublesome. If that wasn't bad enough, test pilot, Maj. Lundquist, USAAF, had a heck of a time keeping the Komet under control while in tow, due to the wash from the B-29. 

Here's an original color photo of it on display at Wright Field during the victory display in 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> did they remove the engine and replace it with ballist? or did they have enough of those engines laying around risking it in a crash didnt worry them?


There were several airframes available, but the testing of T-2-500 was done with it's engine intact (it was planned to do powered flight tests, but these were cancelled), but the airframe was lightened by removing non-essential items, keeping in mind the CoG needs.

If you look at the first photos posted, you'll see that the pilot's armored glass is removed but in the Victory display photo I posted, it was still in place.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> lightened by removing non-essential items, keeping in mind the CoG needs.



I wonder why the USAF would lightened the aircraft. I was supposed to glide back to base after firing the rocket. Full combat load minus ammo and fuel.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh man, look at that Ju 290 in the background. If only...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2014)

Interesting. Glad I read through the whole thread, as I was going to say it couldn't be at WPAFB with the mountains in the background. I am surprised they left the swastika on the aircraft, but I guess by 1946 it didn't really matter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

I was thinking the exact same thing Jim!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh man, look at that Ju 290 in the background. If only...





vikingBerserker said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing Jim!


I have a few more color shots of the '46 Victory display at Wright Field, if you guys want to see them...


----------



## CORSNING (Dec 17, 2014)

Color shots? Let 'm rip GrauGeist. Please.

Jeff


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2014)

CORSNING said:


> Color shots? Let 'm rip GrauGeist. Please.
> 
> Jeff



Done! 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/wright-field-1946-victory-display-color-photos-42337.html


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CORSNING (Dec 20, 2014)

GrauGeist, thank you. You are THE MAN.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Like that!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Messerschmitt Me163B-1a, WNr.191454, Yellow 11 of II/JG400, was at No.6 MU Brize Norton in July 1945 and in September that year was exhibited at the Battle of Britain display in Hyde Park, London (LEMB)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't recall that shot before....


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

Me-163a v1 Messerschmitt Me163 Komet during tests at Peenemünde-West in 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

like the Komet...!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Me-163s

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

dated June 3, 1940. These photographs show test
pilot Heini Dittmarr preparing for an early, unpowered flight of the prototype to the Komet. This day has been well
photographed and well documented in several publications, showing the same events from different angles than what is
shown in these photographs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

this is the
aircraft Hohmann crash landed. Top Secret Birdcrash
landed. As a result of the two volatile together upon impact,
the aircraft caught fire. Hohmann ", this is the aircraft
Hohmann escaped without injury.crash landed. As a result
of the two volatile fuels mixing together upon impact, the
aircraft caught fire. Hohmann escaped without injury.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

A photographed showing the DFS-194. This was the early
version of what would eventually become the ME-163b
Komet rocket interceptor. The date on the reverse side of
the photograph is difficult to read, but it appears the photo
is dated April of 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Me-163 in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2017)

Neato


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Couple of great shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 383777



wrknr 191316 AM 210 - Messerschmitt Me163B - WNr.191316 - coded "Yellow 6" of JG400, found at Husum, by the British On display at the Science Museum in London.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Me-263 cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

Walter HWK 109-509.C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 11, 2017)

> Messerschmitt Me163B - WNr.191316 - coded "Yellow 6" of JG400, found at Husum, by the British On display at the Science Museum in London.



warbirds

There is a bit of debate as to whether this Komet was actually AM210; the mix-up is analysed in Phil Butler's War Prizes.

A few Komet survivors here:

warbirds


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

Mitsubishi, J8M1, Shushu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 467727
> View attachment 382005


 Great shots all. Keep 'em coming! Proud to say I own one of those wheel and tires off this bird.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2018)

Is that all that's left of that one?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that all that's left of that one?


To be honest I don't know. There are far more capable people on this forum to answer that question. I do know that the original owner (not the LW!) bought a lot of the captured birds from USAAC as scrap metal. The collector I got it from bought it from him. He didn't have a second wheel so....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2018)

Do you know who bought it from the Army? Or can you find out? Always wanted to track down what happened to those unique pieces of scrap.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2018)

A large number of Axis aircraft were scrapped out at Freeman Field with the bulk of the airframes being buried in a large pit. They also dumped Axis engines and inert ordnance after testing, too.

The Me163's dolly wasn't a fixed component, so it's possible that it ended up in a seperate scrap heap and was grabbed by souvanier hunters.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, they are digging there, but have yet to hit the rumored gold mine. Was just wondering if an outside contractor was called in to scrap off site.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 2, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do you know who bought it from the Army? Or can you find out? Always wanted to track down what happened to those unique pieces of scrap.


I can try. It's been a LONG time though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes, they are digging there, but have yet to hit the rumored gold mine. Was just wondering if an outside contractor was called in to scrap off site.


I doubt they would have brought in a third party to dismatle/scrap the aircraft.

But there wouldn't have been anything to salvage from the two Komets that were parted out so they were most likely crushed and discarded. However, since the dollies weren't permamently attached, they probably ended up in a junk pile along with other loose items and grabbed by someone before being hauled off to a dump.

Joe Baugher has a pretty good listing of the captured Axis aircraft that ended up at Wright, Freeman and Muroc.
Captured Axis Aircraft

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2018)

I guess I was really thinking about the planes that were turned over to the Smithsonian (from Freeman Field?), but never made it from Chicago to Silver Hills, Maryland


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I doubt they would have brought in a third party to dismatle/scrap the aircraft.
> 
> But there wouldn't have been anything to salvage from the two Komets that were parted out so they were most likely crushed and discarded. However, since the dollies weren't permamently attached, they probably ended up in a junk pile along with other loose items and grabbed by someone before being hauled off to a dump.
> 
> ...


FE-500 Messerschmitt Me.163B-1a Komet
(WkNr 191301) ’54’ Luftwaffe. Noted at Freeman AAF, IN, Sep 30 1945. Later re-serialed as T-2-500 and T2-500. Delvd to 
Muroc, CA, for flight testing, May 3 1946. Stored Norton AFB, CA. Transferred to the Smithsonian Institute in 1954. 
Displayed, unrestored, at the Paul E Garber Restoration & Storage Facility, Suitland, VA. Loaned to the Mighty Eighth Air 
Force Heritage Museum, Savannah, GA, 1996. Displayed at the National Air & Space Museum, Steven F Udvar-Hazy Center, 
Chantilly, VA. The display aircraft shows the remains of serial T2-500. (see FE-495)

And now I know!
Excellent list BTW. Coincidentally, I saw this same a/c at Silver Hill five lifetimes ago. Little did I know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

All over he net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Motorsport Micky (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep...you can mark up another one for "Winkle Brown"

Famous *Royal Navy test pilot* and Scotsman *Captain Eric ‘Winkle’ Brown* (1919 – 2016) flew this *Me 163B Komet* on June 1oth, 1945 at Husum. In doing so he became the only *Allied pilot ever to fly a Komet with the rocket engine running*.
On May 26th, 1945 Brown had completed 3 unpowered flights at 20,000 feet in an *Me 163A* that was towed by a* Messerschmitt Bf 110 flown by a German crew* to gain some familiarity with the aircraft. He then flew the Me 163B up to 32,000 feet and wrote in his logbook “_Fantastic!_” but he has also said it was a difficult and highly dangerous aircraft to fly!



Scotsman Captain Eric ‘Winkle’ Brown beside the Me 163B Komet he flew in June 1945 (September 2015 photo source: Scottish National Museum of Flight)

The Survivors: Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet “The Devil’s Sled”

Eric "Winkle" Brown (called Winkle because he was small and slight).
An absolutely immense force in the world of aviation, he holds the WORLD (not worlds, there is only one that we live on) record for so many things that are to do with flying and especially Aircraft carriers where it was "Brown's world."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Er...
His carrier landings were 2,271 (that's right TWO THOUSAND TWO HUNDRED AND SEVENTY ONE) and his take offs EVEN MORE 2,407 He also did so many firsts when landing and taking off from carriers, first landing of tricycle undercarriage planes, first Jet take off and landings etc etc He also stretched back into the pre electronic landing age where the pilot judged the landing angles by eye and perception and a very nervous "Batman" (he was exposed to the oncoming plane) waving what looked like Table tennis bats gave the pilot tips by angling his arms.
He also holds the world record for different types of plane flown, if you've got a coffee and 10 minutes you can check them out here
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li...
I met Eric one day when visiting the Aero museum at RAF Cosford in the UK, with multiple types of aircraft displayed in about 2012. This small slight elderly gentleman was accompanied by a Royal Navy officer of some sort of rank who stood out by having what seemed like a metre of gold braid over his immaculate uniform and so many medal ribbons he looked like a library of the worlds colours !
The deference offered by this officer to the lounge suited gentleman was touching to watch, and after seeing both of them striding over exhibit barrier ropes and touching aircraft tenderly without the museum staff objecting marked them up as VIPs. When they both returned to the path the elderly gentleman turned to me and said "Sometimes seems like a dream" with a gentle Scots lilt to the accent, which is how I got an introduction by the RN officer to Eric "Winkle" Brown.
Apparently they were visiting for a treat for Eric and reacquainting him with aircraft types many of which he'd flown. We chatted amiably for 5 minutes and I was very happy to have met this Titan of aviation personally.
Eric died in February 2016 at 97 years of age, truly "A life less ordinary". RIP Eric.
Oh...as a postscript, there was reported a US Navy pilot who'd been given a sole mission for a few years to try and exceed Eric's carrier landing record by repeated attempts when ever they could be worked in to the carriers schedule. Apparently he gave up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2019)

In regards to the "first" tricycle landing on a carrier, I would hazard a guess that they meant the first British pilot to do so. Brown did this on 4 April 1945, however, the USN was operating a Lockheed XJO-3 (BuNo 1267), which was a Model 12 with nose gear, for trials of a twin on a carrier.
This was done aboard the USS Lexington (CV-2) in 1939.

That same Lockheed also was used to test an aerial intercept radar.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2019)

deutscheluftwaffe.com/


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 27, 2019)

Motorsport Micky said:


> Scotsman Captain Eric ‘Winkle’ Brown beside the Me 163B Komet he flew in June 1945 (September 2015 photo source: Scottish National Museum of Flight)



I've sat in the cockpit of that bird. Did some minor restoration work on it once, although I'm not responsible for its colour scheme!




1807 National Museum of Flight East Fortune 191659

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/messerschmitt-me-163-komet


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

Net Messerschmitt Me 163 B Butterfly tail proposal. Was intended to make landing of this tricky little aircraft a little easier by allowing a drag chute to be fitted. Concept was tested on Me 109 G-0 but proved to be wanting so not developed.


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

The Me 163S inside TsAGI’s T-101 wind tunnel for testing. The struts support the Habicht and simulate its flight configuration. [Yefim Gordon


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

A closeup view of the Me 163S showing the transparent section between the two cockpits 
Messerschmitt Me 163S Habicht

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2019)

SDASM Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

lucio perinotto aviation art official site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

WWII Photo JUNKERS GERMAN Plane "ME-163"[V-2 ROCKET] 1945 Wright Field AF FAIR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Me-163 KOMET Jet Fighter by He-162 Jet Fighter!!!
Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Me-163 KOMET Jet Fighter on Airfield!!! | eBay

Post war exhibition


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2019)

Good shots '


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Captured German Messerschmitt ME163B Komet 191659 White Waltham Photo, HC368 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

ME-163, pictured at US Army Freeman Field, Seymour, Indiana. The right side of the fuselage-wing has been removed. Photographed on 11 October 1945 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Good shot havent seen that one before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original Post WW2 Photo- Me-163 Me163 Komet Rocket Fighter Messerschmitt Rocket | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

***OUTSTANDING Original WWII Photo Positive Plane Me 163 Flugzeug on Baviera *** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

3liB192/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 192 – Me-163 B-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

Foto Me 163 B Gelbe 5 262 Messerschmitt Das Kraftei WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT NEGATIVE - MESSERSCHMITT Me163B 25. | eBay
ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT NEGATIVE - MESSERSCHMITT Me163B 25 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MrSmoothie (Nov 9, 2020)

These two images of Yellow 25 have show something I don't recall seeing before. The canopy hood hinges, which were rather "clunky" (and well documented) apparently have fairings in these two shots.

Can anybody venture a guess as to when these were taken postwar, and if the markings are original or not, especially the rudder?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Me 163 B Gelbe 5 262 Messerschmitt Das Kraftei WW2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579056



And here it is today...




1807 National Museum of Flight East Fortune 191659

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

MrSmoothie said:


> Can anybody venture a guess as to when these were taken postwar, and if the markings are original or not, especially the rudder?



According to Phil Butler's War Prizes book (Midland, 1994) the Me 163 with the code 25 is 191904, which lived at RAF Colerne for awhile, then at RAF St Athan before going back to Germany, eventually to the Luftwaffen Museum at Gatow, where it is now. If I was to guess, the image could have been taken at Farnborough. From looking at the photos above, the swastika looks inauthentic, but the '25' and cross look genuine. As for the canopy fairings, the ones on 191904 look to be as the common examples, so I can't answer the query about the hinges.

The aircraft today on display in Germany.




191904

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Jagdflugzeug Me 163 Raketenjäger " Kraftei " Beute Britische Armee 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

3131) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 163 . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2021)

Me 163B Komet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* Early German Luftwaffe Me163 Komet in Action - Excellent | eBay

Rolf "Bubi" Glogner , Bad Zwischenahn ( Me 163B airfield: Bad Zwischenahn )

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Me163 Komet Jet Aircraft ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Captured German Me163 Komet Jet Aircraft ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AM220 wrknr 191914 

_Me 163B 191916 of the National Aviation Museum, Canada Aircraft of JG 400. Surrendered at Husum and shipped to the RAE. Despatched from Farnborough to No. 6 MU, Brize Norton, on 1st August 1945. Recorded at No.6 MU in the Census of 21st March 1946 and despatched to No. 47 MU, Sealand, on 17th June. Crated at Sealand for shipment to Canada and left Salford Docks aboard the SS Manchester Commerce on 28th August 1946, arriving a Montreal on 9th September. Later stored in various locations until arriving at Rockcliffe where it is currently on display at the CNAC with the code 'Yellow 26'. There is some doubt about the correction Werk Nummer of this aircraft which has also been reported both as 191913 and 191916._

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN Me163 KOMET ROCKET JET FIGHTER Captured 2 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of CAPTURED GERMAN Me163 KOMET ROCKET INTERCEPTOR Fighter somewhere in Germany, 1945.. I have...



www.ebay.com





5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN Me163 KOMET ROCKET JET FIGHTER Interceptor 1 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of CAPTURED GERMAN Me163 KOMET ROCKET INTERCEPTOR Fighter somewhere in Germany, 1945.. I have...



www.ebay.com





4


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 20, 2022)

About to go truckin' down the road. It's kinda neat that the real ones came apart just like the Hawk model kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

191904 possibly at North Weald















Messerschmitt ME-163 Komet possibly at North Weald original photo | eBay


Condition as shown.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2022)

Real Nice...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Messerschmitt Me163B-1a, WNr.191454, Yellow 11 of II/JG400, was at No.6 MU Brize Norton in July 1945 and in September that year was exhibited at the Battle of Britain display in Hyde Park, London (LEMB)



















3 original photo WW2 Luftwaffe Jets Heinkel He162 Messerschmitt Me163 c 1946 | eBay


3 original photos.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

FE500














photographs of german and japanese planes and a rocket | eBay


An example ofTo the victor belongs the spoils. An unusual grouping.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FE500
> 
> View attachment 671616
> 
> ...


Note backwards swastika


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2022)

Or, the photo is reversed and the FE500 is backwards....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Jun 4, 2022)

johnbr said:


> SDASM Archives
> View attachment 548067


Awesome picture in flight, but no detail in the cockpit. A model? Military censors? Hope not a cloud of T-Stoff!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2022)

RagTag said:


> Awesome picture in flight, but no detail in the cockpit. A model? Military censors? Hope not a cloud of T-Stoff!


Yeah, there's definitely something wrong with that picture. It does look like the image is subject to a heavy handed editor, on the nearest wing the black lines appear too heavy compared to the opposite wing and the wingtip appears shorter. You can't see the fixed leading edge slots, which had openings in the top of the wings. The radio aerial is the wrong shape and there's no pitot tube either. In this photo you can clearly see the fixed slots on top of the wing, the pitot tube and the radio aerial. 




MoF 128

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Jun 10, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Yeah, there's definitely something wrong with that picture. It does look like the image is subject to a heavy handed editor, on the nearest wing the black lines appear too heavy compared to the opposite wing and the wingtip appears shorter. You can't see the fixed leading edge slots, which had openings in the top of the wings. The radio aerial is the wrong shape and there's no pitot tube either. In this photo you can clearly see the fixed slots on top of the wing, the pitot tube and the radio aerial.
> 
> View attachment 672885
> MoF 128


I'm with you on that. The antenna mast seems to be casting two shadows, one straight back and the other ghosting down onto the wing, like if you had two light sources in a studio. Funny it has no identifying national insignia or numbers. It makes me think if might be a test model a cut above a wind tunnel model.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

wrknr 191329 6./JG400 Husum yellow 7



















2 WK Foto Messerschmitt Me 163 Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Jg. 400 Rarität ORIGINAL | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Messerschmitt Me 163 Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Jg. 400 Rarität ORIGINAL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## RagTag (Oct 6, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> About to go truckin' down the road. It's kinda neat that the real ones came apart just like the Hawk model kit.
> 
> View attachment 655238


I think they were on to something.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

FE-500 Messerschmitt Me.163B-1a Komet
(WkNr 191301) '54' Luftwaffe. Noted at Freeman AAF, IN, Sep 30 1945. Later re-serialed as T-2-500 and T2-500. Delvd to 
Muroc, CA, for flight testing, May 3 1946. Stored Norton AFB, CA. Transferred to the Smithsonian Institute in 1954. 
Displayed, unrestored, at the Paul E Garber Restoration & Storage Facility, Suitland, VA. Loaned to the Mighty Eighth Air 
Force Heritage Museum, Savannah, GA, 1996. Displayed at the National Air & Space Museum, Steven F Udvar-Hazy Center, 
Chantilly, VA. The display aircraft shows the remains of serial T2-500. (see FE-495)














MESSERSCHMITT ME 163B-1a (NASM ARTIFACT) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


SI Neg. 2004-29398. Date: na...One-quarter left front view of Messerschmitt Me 163B Komet (W.Nr 191301) during evaluations by Air Technical Service Command....



archive.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------

